# Cyprus Income tax form query



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Have just got the income tax form to complete, but cannot find any guidance on which exchange rate to use (UK to Euro) for UK income in to UK Bank. Any advice would be welcome.
Thank you


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Mycroft said:


> Have just got the income tax form to complete, but cannot find any guidance on which exchange rate to use (UK to Euro) for UK income in to UK Bank. Any advice would be welcome.
> Thank you


I've just done mine, I used £1 = €1,10. We were told to just pick our own rate from within the current range offered by the banks and to write it on the form so that it can be seen.


----------



## sandra46 (Apr 21, 2009)

*income tax exchange rate.*



Mycroft said:


> Have just got the income tax form to complete, but cannot find any guidance on which exchange rate to use (UK to Euro) for UK income in to UK Bank. Any advice would be welcome.
> Thank you


we went in yesterday to Paphos tax office, they have the rate to use on the wall. for 2009, it is 1.13€.


----------

